# Autosmart Tardis, comparisons.



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Okay I've been using Auto Finesse Oblitarate for over a year and previously used CarPro Tar-X for a year or so before that. Now I've been asked by a few at work if I can get them a good tar remover but at £9 for a half litre of Oblitarate it would of been expensive and saw I could get five litres of Tardis from a seller on here for £21 and thought hey it's a no brainer for that quantity but I've never used Tardis and it arrives on monday. 
How would others compare Tardis to say Oblitarate, does it behave any different, do I need to do anything different other than spray, let dwell (but not dry obviously), wipe off and wash/rinse. 
I know many rave about how good it is but what should I do or do differently if needed to other tar removers?


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Tardis is a good product just avoid using it when windy! Used it yesterday and twice it ended up in my eyes...


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Spray on, as you say, don't let it dry, then wipe off and rinse the area.

Superb stuff, starts to work immediately. For less than £25 for 5ltrs, it's a cracking buy.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

It's great stuff. I use nothing else.


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Cracking stuff, does what it needs too.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Only thing I'd say is only decant what you need into plastic spray bottle and needs to have the grey spray head. I was also advised by PB to take the little siphon tube out the bottle when not in use


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Have used both Oblitarate and Tardis and found them to be equally effective. Tardis is possibly a little more aggressive.

The only thing with Tardis is decanting from the 5L can - now matter what I do I always manage to spill some.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Suba said:


> Have used both Oblitarate and Tardis and found them to be equally effective. Tardis is possibly a little more aggressive.
> 
> The only thing with Tardis is decanting from the 5L can - now matter what I do I always manage to spill some.


I have that problem so bought one of these, don't ask me what it's ike though as I haven't fitted it yet!! :lol:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261374156960?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

Does anyone know if Tardis has changed its ingredients over the last few years? 
I got a sample from here a number of years ago, it was brown in colour and very strong smelling. Bought some recently and it is clear and not half as pungent.


----------



## Ben_W (Feb 15, 2009)

Not sure. I've been using it for 6 years, possibly more, and its always been clear for me


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Been using carpro Tar X for awhile it's very good


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

nbray67 said:


> I have that problem so bought one of these, don't ask me what it's ike though as I haven't fitted it yet!! :lol:
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/261374156960?_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


Just ordered one so will give it a try. Thanks for the link


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks all. For some reason thought Tardis would be a lot more 'industrial' and aggressive. 
I love Oblitarate but for the price and quantity I need it's just a no brainer.


----------



## The Doctor (Sep 11, 2007)

alolympic said:


> Does anyone know if Tardis has changed its ingredients over the last few years?
> I got a sample from here a number of years ago, it was brown in colour and very strong smelling. Bought some recently and it is clear and not half as pungent.


Tardis hasn't changed for 20 years. It should be clear but the tin can rust slightly internally when it is old causing a slight discolouration. Who did you buy it off? Unless it was a sealed 5lt tin then it could of been anything!


----------



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

The Doctor said:


> Tardis hasn't changed for 20 years. It should be clear but the tin can rust slightly internally when it is old causing a slight discolouration. Who did you buy it off? Unless it was a sealed 5lt tin then it could of been anything!


I bought it off here, as a small sample, prob only 50ml. Tardis label on it. Oh well, no matter, as long as the clear stuff I now have works as well.
Thanks


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Whatever you do don't put any cloths with it on in the washing machine 

I was very nearly killed for doing so, stunk for a week in the drum


----------



## cheechy (Nov 23, 2006)

Suba said:


> Just ordered one so will give it a try. Thanks for the link


Remember to rinse it with water (and pump some through) as tardis will kill triggers and pumps over time.

I decant to 500ml spray bottles but always remove trigger now since it killed one of those expensive spray in/out heads. Take out and put an old coke bottle top on


----------

